# Barton’s 7g UN systems nano



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello! This is my first post on the forum. I’ve kept nano reefs for years and this is my first planted tank in about 10 years. Ill update the post with all equipment, plants and livestock as I go. Any tips and feedback will be appreciated. I’m not done adding plants. My filtration is the ehiem 1211 with lily pipes. No CO2 as of now. I am awaiting delivery of ThriveS all in one fert.


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

My current stocking is 8 ember tetras, 6 Corydoras Habrosus


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

The tank is absolutely beautiful craftsmanship. UN systems is top notch. I’d recommend to anyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anfield (Dec 1, 2013)

Mbarton2010 said:


> My current stocking is 8 ember tetras, 6 Corydoras Habrosus


Nice setup. How are you going to keep the substrates apart though?


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

anfield said:


> Nice setup. How are you going to keep the substrates apart though?




Thanks. I used some notecards to keep the sand and substrate separate when I put them. Nothing keeping them apart now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Going to get more plants to fill this in and some snails probably. Gonna wait a few more weeks before I add shrimps. I dosed ThriveS yesterday for the first time and my CO2 will be online tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Setup my CO2 system. Got it running at 1 bubble every 2 seconds for now. I should have my plant order in soon. I cut out part of this organizer to keep everything concealed.
 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Very nice start to this tank, a sweet little setup there!


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Grobbins48 said:


> Very nice start to this tank, a sweet little setup there!




Thanks. I can’t wait to fill this bad boy up and add some shrimp. This tank is replacing my nano reef I had to break down when I moved










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mbarton2010 said:


> Thanks. I can’t wait to fill this bad boy up and add some shrimp. This tank is replacing my nano reef I had to break down when I moved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful. That must have been fun to keep! 

Enjoy the shrimp tank!


----------



## EdTheEdge2 (Dec 27, 2018)

Awesome Nano. Beautiful reef tank. Say what kind of CO2 system is that?


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

EdTheEdge2 said:


> Awesome Nano. Beautiful reef tank. Say what kind of CO2 system is that?




It’s a regulator from Doublesun on amazon for like $58 bucks, an $8 Paintball CO2 adapter, and a 20oz paintball tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

EdTheEdge2 said:


> Awesome Nano. Beautiful reef tank. Say what kind of CO2 system is that?[/]
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F7P8TL3?ref=yo_pop_ma_share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I found it interesting that your co2 tank is horizontal and not releasing liquid co2. I had to look into it a little and it seems that some tanks do have internal "expander tubes" or "siphon tubes" that allow for horizontal use! I had no idea... Apparently home brewers run their tanks horizontally quite often with no liquid released. Learned something new today. Well actually, I feel like I learn something new most days from this forum but this one really surprised me. I was totally convinced vertical was the only way to go up to about 20 minutes ago


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

KayakJimW said:


> I found it interesting that your co2 tank is horizontal and not releasing liquid co2. I had to look into it a little and it seems that some tanks do have internal "expander tubes" or "siphon tubes" that allow for horizontal use! I had no idea... Apparently home brewers run their tanks horizontally quite often with no liquid released. Learned something new today. Well actually, I feel like I learn something new most days from this forum but this one really surprised me. I was totally convinced vertical was the only way to go up to about 20 minutes ago




I’ve heard this too but I’ve also heard of people never having problems with it due to the incline from the regulator holding the cylinder up so it’s not exactly flat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

I do have an in line bubble counter on the way so I can store the tank vertically


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

I’ve installed the inline counter so the CO2 is now sitting vertically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

My plant shipment came in and I picked up 10 Sakura Red cherry shrimp. Pics will up when I get off work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherking (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking great. How is the Double Sun CO2 regulator working out so far?


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Fisherking said:


> Looking great. How is the Double Sun CO2 regulator working out so far?




Working great so far. No complaints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Fisherking said:


> Looking great. How is the Double Sun CO2 regulator working out so far?




Working great so far. No complaints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

So I was off work today and realized I hated the Java moss. So I removed it and rearranged some plants
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

So I was off work today and realized I hated the Java moss. So I removed it and rearranged some plants































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScrubbyDick (Mar 31, 2016)

Have you considered changing your lily outflow pipe to a smaller one?


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

Some updated pics. I broke my CO2 diffuser and it went without CO2 for 2 days but i have a new one on now.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrjbacon (May 22, 2017)

What light is that? I've been looking at this tank or the slightly smaller 25C for my betta and I'm still unsure of what lighting option I want to go with.


----------



## Mbarton2010 (Jan 2, 2019)

mrjbacon said:


> What light is that? I've been looking at this tank or the slightly smaller 25C for my betta and I'm still unsure of what lighting option I want to go with.




I honestly have no idea. Bought it with the tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

